# EDV - Endeavour Mining PLC (LSE)



## mullokintyre (25 January 2022)

Endeavour Mining is Listed on the London Stock Exchange.
Gold producer in West Africa,  came off 3% last night in London, offset a little by the fall in the AUD GBP pair.
It operates in 3 separate countries, so the ever present sovereign risk is not concentrated in one country.
Have bought in overnite when it hit the 16 pound mark.
Now joins my newmont and  B2Gold international shares.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (27 September 2022)

Adding to my holdings of EDV.
With the AUD/GBP pair at a five year high and EDV still sitting around the 16 pound mark,  am happy to add.
Low cost producer, still one of the very few with an AISC of under USD1k,  still looks attractive to me.
Mick


----------

